
NASA's Dawn Probe Sends Photos of Dwarf Planet Ceres to Earth - ytNumbers
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-5911223/NASAs-Dawn-probe-send-stunning-new-image-surface-Ceres.html
======
Gibbon1
[image showing landslides along Occator Crater's rim was obtained by NASA's
Dawn spacecraft]

Anyone else think a celestial body that has landslides deserves to be called a
planet?

